# apple store sur mac



## benjyleboss (16 Septembre 2012)

bonjour,
voila l apple store ne veux plus reconnaitre mon cryptogramme
si j en n'en met pas il met dis qu'il y en a pas ( normale) 
et si je le met ( soit 3 chiffres ) il met dis qu'il est incorrect

??


bizarre que faire ?

merci

EDIT: message transfere dans le bon forum merci


----------



## vins&ju (2 Mai 2013)

@benjyleboss

Idem que toi, tu as changé de Idevice? c'est un nouveau? moi ça m'a fait la même chose mais je suis passé de mon macbookpro à mon ipadmini...

Anyone?


----------

